
Show HN: Carbn – Privacy Superpowers for Devs to Solve GDPR and Build in Trust - filman82
https://www.carbn.io/
======
filman82
At Carbn, we're working to give developers a way to solve GDPR with code vs. a
legal paper exercise. Basically, privacy-by-design for your existing
infrastructure and automated privacy office. Would love to hear feedback!

